# The New Tumblr Thread



## Eifie

The old one was posted by someone who isn't around anymore, and I don't think the mods can really be bothered to actually edit it and stuff, so let's have a new one! Since I started reblogging random cute things on the internet again people have started _following_ me and I keep frantically texting Dragon like "who is this person who just followed me" and she's like "idk... someone from tcodf..."

pls identify yourselves you guys. :D I am eifurret!

*Tumblr Masterlist*

Butterfree: antialiasis
Byrus: byrusvirus
Cynder: Cynder
Eifie: eifurret
Equinoxe: aviul
Eta Carinae: dursk
Flora: thechavanator
I liek Squirtles: yourstrangerneighber
IndigoEmmy: indigoemmyalolaphotos
JackPK: bendandsnap-cummerbund
kyeugh: kyeugh
M&F: airlock
mewtini: alone-on-an-aeroplane
Murkrow: myonlypen
Music Dragon: andreazchen
RedneckPhoenix: redneckphoenix
sanderidge: sanderidged, patapatapanpan (Animal Crossing)
storm: xivuuarath
ultraviolet: doejess (art), doehips (personal)
Vipera Magnifica: ropesnake
Zexion: raiviselegante


----------



## Murkrow

If you want to follow someone who posts 90% K-on!, 9% Azumanga Daioh and 1% other slice-of-life anime, follow myonlypen.tumblr.com


----------



## JackPK

I'm bendandsnap-cummerbund. I think this is like the fourth Benedict-Cumberbatch-parody URL I've switched to? I've stuck with this one for like a year now so it's probably here to stay I guess.

(Warning: I'm way too obsessed with Tumblr and reblog probably like a couple dozen things or more per day. Usually all in a row.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mine is ropesnake. I reblog a lot of Pokémon, Mother/Earthbound, and Steven Universe posts, but my blog is still mostly generic funny stuff.


----------



## Zexion

I am raiviselegante. I don't have very specific things I reblog, nor do I tag a lot, so fair warning there. A lot of generic stuff, though.


----------



## Equinoxe

Beep boop I'm tumbling over at aviul and only post my art farts on there. I don't really have any kind of consistent theme (or style, for that matter) but whatever. You can expect a lot of fanart, various OC dudes and the occasional monsters/creatures/weird dream shit :V


----------



## Butterfree

I'm, predictably, antialiasis. I post personal ramblings, brief review-rambles of movies/games/etc., my ridiculous dreams, frustrations with the English language, a bit of good-natured poking fun at this fanfic that was super-popular on Serebii in 2005, some irregular post series involving the Icelandic language, Icelandic culture and folk tales and the ridiculous stories I made up as a child, and photos of spots on my desk. Recently I did this Pokémon ask meme that got way out of hand, so most of my recent posts consist of that, but I don't generally do memes a lot.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Mine is yourstrangerneighber, but I haven't been on pretty much all summer. I post a bunch of random things, and I don't tag much, either.


----------



## Byrus

I'm byrusvirus. I mostly post nerdy crap and tag everything. I've been trying to cut down on my tumblr obsession lately, so my activity is kind of sporadic.


----------



## Eta Carinae

My url is dursk!  I try and keep my blog 100% humour (maybe like .1% Salt and Pepper Diner, but that's just niche humour), but I have a really selective taste when it comes to what I reblog, so I often abstain from posting for days until something fits in.  If you guys have less popular humour blogs you know about about I'd love to hear about them, my dash has got a bit muddled lately and I'm always looking to branch out.

EDIT: Also some great webcam selfies of me, can't forget about those.


----------



## Music Dragon

You'll find me at andreaszchen, my actual name. I mostly reblog funny things, but there's also mathematics, social justice, fandom stuff, and the occasional selfie.


----------



## ultraviolet

my art blog is doejess and my personal is doehips!! my personal is mostly pictures of birds and steven universe.


----------



## kyeugh

My blog is xiii-juuzou!  I will try to follow all the tcoddies whenever I have time.  My blog is mostly social justice stuff, pokémon, anime, and occasionally band stuff.  Recently I've also been rambling a lot, too.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/redneckphoenix
I don't post much...
_in fact I made like one post and then deleted it but psssh_
But it's RedneckPhoenix. Surprise surprise.


----------



## sanderidge

mine is predictably sande-ridge! I reblog whatever catches my eye at the time, which includes Pokemon, Persona 3/4, social things, language things, Fire Emblem, and cute things. i'm very bad about tagging things so sun-moon spoilers and such might be rampant.


----------



## Raiden

Here you go, this is mine: http://beldarius.tumblr.com/

Contains a tiny bit of swearing, just figured I'd warn you guys. Also, most of the stuff on there is just stupid, random fandom things. XD Some from fandoms you probably have never heard of, like Cyber Formula and Super Robot Wars.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Here's mine!
(I just made it like 30 minutes ago lol)

@Eifie can you list mine in that directory.


----------



## Flora

Wait I never posted in this one? Weird.

Anyway! My blog is thechavanator! It’s a cataclysm of personal musings and fandom hell (which I try to tag for lmao; right now it’s mostly dragon quest) as well as so much fanfiction (again, dragon quest).

I have a few side blogs too; I got an ask-ish blog for one of my dnd characters at doro-terra, and a collection of OC rambles at chellion-characters! As well as a few assorted ones that are likely of no interest lmao


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Flora said:


> OC rambles


I love making OCs. A lot. too much for my own good probably.


----------



## sanderidge

apparently, uh, the last time we posted in here was 2016, and since then we've moved to sanderidged! we mostly reblog nice pictures there. we have a sideblog where we reblog Anything and Everything without tagging it, including politics and other heavy stuff. there's also our animal crossing tumblr, patapatapanpan, where we ramble about whatever we did in animal crossing that day and also reblog patterns we want to save for later.


----------



## mewtini

oh! i'm over at alone-on-an-aeroplane! mostly it's just a somewhat sad aesthetic/music blog ha


----------



## Eifie

I guess it's like, my responsibility to keep the first post of the thread updated, huh... what were you thinking, past me.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

mwahahaha!!


----------



## storm

wow this is a blast from the past

my tumblr is just. me jumping through fandoms wildly as I please, but it's xivuuarath


----------



## Eifie

Okay, I think I've got this all updated. By the way, I basically haven't logged into my tumblr for years and don't really plan to start using it again, so following me would probably be a waste of your time. I do have good content in my #cute things tag if you are ever in need, though.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> Okay, I think I've got this all updated.


But... me. :C


----------



## IndigoClaudia

@Eifie ie you forgot me!


----------



## Eifie

IndigoEmmy said:


> Here's mine!
> (I just made it like 30 minutes ago lol)
> 
> @Eifie can you list mine in that directory.


wow I saw all your other posts in the thread but not this one. rip.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine!
> (I just made it like 30 minutes ago lol)
> 
> @Eifie can you list mine in that directory.
> 
> 
> 
> wow I saw all your other posts in the thread but not this one. rip.
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Cynder

i guess if we're reviving this here's mine: https://wondering-oracle.tumblr.com, it's mostly just whatever catches my eye, extensively tagged


----------



## M&F

oh yeah, I used to care about Keeping The Streams Separated or whatever, but, not anymore! so, you can find me on airlock.tumblr.com where I post a bunch of Fire Emblem and a bunch of whatever and the occasional text post


----------



## pastelspectre

tumblr

I’ve been hesitant to post any social media as I’m a fairly private person,, but I mostly just post YouTube stuff on tumblr, or whatever else im interested in. If you wanna follow, feel free.


----------

